# Appr. 2 Dozen GSDs in Miami AS



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/FL205.html

Miami Dade AS

There are AT LEAST TWO DOZEN GSDS at this shelter, just too many to list separately. For anyone looking in the south, pls check this shelter.


----------



## Kuklasmom (May 13, 2005)

Thank you for posting this link, dogsaver.

You are absolutely right--there are pages and pages of avaiable animals listed, and so many are purebred GSDs.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## cailin77 (Aug 24, 2009)

Wow. Looking at this shelter site is just so sad... not just all the GSDs but all the other cats and dogs too! Its awful that there are so many pets without a home!


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

Bump-Still many dogs there!


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Current GSDs:

Terry, Mashenka, Courtney, Snowball, Elena, Lizzy, Fido, #A1201059


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Now listed:

Kassandra, Annia, Gorda, *****, Princess, Kingston, Sassy, Duke, Yara, Zack, Savanna, Mashenka


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: dogsaverNow listed:
> 
> Kassandra, Annia, Gorda, *****, Princess, Kingston, Sassy, Duke, Yara, Zack, Savanna, Mashenka


Sadly the numbers at M-D don't change, just the faces.


----------



## bpierce (Aug 10, 2007)

heartbreaking


----------

